# Coochie/Banana Bank - Southern End - 14th October



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
I will be launching from the (Northern) boat ramp at Vicky Point, by the VMR base and paddling towards the top end of Coochie and hitting the banks if there is anything much going on.

Probably looking to launch around 10.30am - and will probably be out till mid afternoon. There are some mackeral and tuna in the area, but the season is still probably a few weeks away.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Would love to join you but I think it is a bit too soon for me to do any trips yet. I pick up the Kayak tomorrow or Friday and will have only just started trying it out on Saturday morning and or Sunday morning.


----------

